
A Tale of Two Apples: AirPods and the Touch Bar - geerlingguy
http://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2016/tale-two-apples
======
archildress
I kind of brushed off the AirPods when they were first introduced.

Now that I'm seeing the first round of reviews, I'm seriously lusting for a
pair. You're right - they have that user experience delight that's been
missing in the last couple of products I've purchased from Apple.

